# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Старые и очень старые компьютеры

## PavelA

Много фотографий. Интересно для тех, кто начал жить в эру персональных компьютеров. 

http://mobbit.info/item/3483

З.Ы. Старую тему не нашел.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Arkadiy

Я один компьютер - шкаф живьём видел, правда только в музее, в немецком музее  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

Кое-что руками щупал. Детали для Бэсм своими руками на практике делал.

----------


## pig

Я на СМ-4 как-то чинил ленточный контроллер, пропускавший маркеры. И менял сгоревшие выпрямители на ИЗОТах.

----------


## PavelA

Я уже где-то писал, что чинил /менял ТЭЗ и блоки питания на ЕС-1060,1066,1022. Натягивал ремни на 29 и 100МБ дисководах.

Кстати, не нашел в Инете много фотографий ЕС ЭВМ и переферии. Есть только ЕС-1021.

Хотел к Новому Году статью в "Чаво" про дианостику старых машин  :Wink:

----------


## borka

> Я уже где-то писал, что чинил /менял ТЭЗ и блоки питания на ЕС-1060,1066,1022. Натягивал ремни на 29 и 100МБ дисководах.


Дисководы 5061 и 5080М?  :Wink: 




> Хотел к Новому Году статью в "Чаво" про дианостику старых машин


С инструкцией по TMEC'у?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PavelA

> Дисководы 5061 и 5080М? 
> Угу.
> 
> С инструкцией по TMEC'у?


Не-а. О том, как через пульт процессора от зацикливаний избавляться, как ошибки искать при помощи дампов и пошагого режима.
По сути, все тоже самое, что и на персоналке, только приходилось пользователей выгонять часа на два-три с машины.

----------


## borka

> Не-а. О том, как через пульт процессора от зацикливаний избавляться, как ошибки искать при помощи дампов и пошагого режима.
> По сути, все тоже самое, что и на персоналке, только приходилось пользователей выгонять часа на два-три с машины.


У-у-у... Я ужЕ этого не помню.  :Smiley:  
ЗЫЖ Я начинал техником ВЦ на дисках 29 МБ (ЕС-5061) и 200 МБ (ЕС-5067) на ЕС-1060, а как стал инженером на 100 МБ (ЕС-5080М) на ЕС-1046, так ВЦ и закрыли.  :Smiley:  Перестройка с хозрасчетом пришли - и фсё...

----------


## PavelA

> У-у-у... Я ужЕ этого не помню.  
> ЗЫЖ Я начинал техником ВЦ на дисках 29 МБ (ЕС-5061) и 200 МБ (ЕС-5067) на ЕС-1060, а как стал инженером на 100 МБ (ЕС-5080М) на ЕС-1046, так ВЦ и закрыли.  Перестройка с хозрасчетом пришли - и фсё...


Начинал с 1981 года на ЕС-1050,1022, потом 1060, потом 1061,1066,1035.
Кем - "диагностик", сменный инженер, канальщик, сист. программист. Так что много чего видел, каждый год машины меняли, как перчатки.
заканчивал в 90-м на 1061,1066 системным, занимаясь СВМ и подключением персоналок вместо терминала.

----------


## borka

> Начинал с 1981 года на ЕС-1050,1022, потом 1060, потом 1061,1066,1035.
> Кем - "диагностик", сменный инженер, канальщик, сист. программист. Так что много чего видел, каждый год машины меняли, как перчатки.
> заканчивал в 90-м на 1061,1066 системным, занимаясь СВМ и подключением персоналок вместо терминала.


Мы  в начале 90-х тоже пытались продлить жизнь ВЦ, связывая персоналки через ПТД с ЕСкой, но, как оказалось, это никому не было нужно. А тут и персоналки подоспели.  :Smiley:

----------


## [500mhz]

у нас на ВАЗовских предприятиях были проприетарные вычислительные системы ) на базе КР580, я еще так матерился ) но асм ихний выучил )
в тот момент я просто не понимал зачем изобретать велосипед когда есть нормально документированный Z80 

пс
в кладовке валяется у меня С64, амига1200, амига4000
жалка нету Микроши, Радио86РК и Специалист, ну еще Орион128 тоже интересен по архитектуре

----------


## PavelA

У нас через ППД (процессор передачи данных) + карточка в персоналку работало.
Сетка была мест на 50 (четырехэтажный дом). И все это шевелилось на ЕС-1061, соединенной через общее дисковое пространство с ЕС-1066.

В начале года было предложение от одних иностранцев поработать на IBM/370 с Адабасом, Коболом и прочим. Даже деньги неплохие предлагали, искали людей без ограничения возраста.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

А в давние времена было предложение от фирмы позаниматься вскрытием микропроцессоров для автоматизированных линий по производству всяких пластмассовых пузырьков. Голова у них в Киеве сидела.
Деньги ребята такие предлагали, что голова могла закружиться.

----------


## [500mhz]

а ктони будь УКНЦ помнит? монстр советской инженерной мысли )

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

PavelA
ну а что у Спектрума в оригинале стояла ULA некий компонент за видео отвечающий, в совке аналогов не было, в результате гении на коленках спаяли аналог из кучки микрух

----------


## borka

> У нас через ППД (процессор передачи данных) + карточка в персоналку работало.
> Сетка была мест на 50 (четырехэтажный дом). И все это шевелилось на ЕС-1061, соединенной через общее дисковое пространство с ЕС-1066.


Ну, мы такому только стремились.  :Wink:  Поэтому через ПТД (процессор телеобработки данных) была соединена одна персоналка ЕС-1841 (без винта) через COM-порт, использовался "Кермит" (если я правильно помню). 




> В начале года было предложение от одних иностранцев поработать на IBM/370 с Адабасом, Коболом и прочим. Даже деньги неплохие предлагали, искали людей без ограничения возраста.


Ко мне года три-четыре назад обратились - по-моему, это были немцы - за документацией по MVS/СВМ - их интересовало хоть что-то.  :Smiley:  Пришлось отыскать нашего бывшего системщика. Говорит, что кучу документации им сбагрил. У них, надо полагать, мейнфреймы есть и работают.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*




> у нас на ВАЗовских предприятиях были проприетарные вычислительные системы ) на базе КР580, я еще так матерился ) но асм ихний выучил )
> в тот момент я просто не понимал зачем изобретать велосипед когда есть нормально документированный Z80


Я КР580 в институте учил и тоже матерился, потому что персоналки были с более другим процессором.  :Wink:  Ну и ассемблер этого чуда тоже пришлось выучить. Хорошо, что сейчас ужЕ его не помню.  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

> а ктони будь УКНЦ помнит? монстр советской инженерной мысли )


Такого не помню. Зато помню АВМ (аналоговые вычислительные машины) размером в комнату.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> PavelA
> ну а что у Спектрума в оригинале стояла ULA некий компонент за видео отвечающий, в совке аналогов не было, в результате гении на коленках спаяли аналог из кучки микрух


Не понял при чем тут Спектрум? У нас были персоналки Правец из Болгарии, потом еще что-то покруче появилось. 
Кстати, знакомый подрабатывал изготовлением приставок на базе магнитофона "Электроники" + списанный телевизор от какого-то прибора.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Есть фирма "Comparex". Раньше, в 90-х годах занималась сбытом подержанных ИБМ из заграницы. Мы в то время рассматривали вопрос о покупки такой.
В свое время, в районе Ярославского вокзала в высотке РЖД показывали ИБМ, которая как бы сгорела где-то в Индии. Там она успешно справлялась с поставленными задачами.

----------


## [500mhz]

PavelA



> А в давние времена было предложение от фирмы позаниматься вскрытием микропроцессоров


поэтому я про ULA и вспомнил

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/УКНЦ
)) жесть
особенно термин порадовал  
«Стык С2» — последовательный порт RS-232 со скоростью обмена 9600 бит/с

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> PavelA
> 
> поэтому я про ULA и вспомнил
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/УКНЦ
> )) жесть
> особенно термин порадовал 
> «Стык С2» — последовательный порт RS-232 со скоростью обмена 9600 бит/с


«Стык» - хорошая штука, мне приходилось его использовать. Но круче всего шина у ESки  :Smiley:  мне довелось написать эмулятор ЕС ЭВМ для управления АЦПУ СМ 6315 ... вот это доложу я интерфейс  :Smiley:  Со стороны АЦПУ все на жесткой логике серии К155ххх

----------


## DVi

> а ктони будь УКНЦ помнит? монстр советской инженерной мысли )


В школе у меня был целый класс таких. "Убогий Компьютер, Наверное Цветной" - такое у него было прозвище.

----------


## [500mhz]

чисто дедуктивным методом теперь можно вычеслить возраст некоторых мембров форума )))
жесть, в бой идут одни старики ))))

пс
у нас в школе был класс на базе (опять же ВАЗовской разработки ) Альфа-1М
ЖЕЛЕЗНЫЙ КРАСНЫЙ корпус, монохромные телевизоры вместо моников и 1 кассетный магнитофон у препода на столе )))
девайсы имели не полную совместимость с Радио86РК и Микрошей

но это все фигня )
помните в Технике Молодежи курс статей про БК-34 (вроде так) програмируемый куркулятор )))
вот это был хард-коре кодинг

----------


## PavelA

> чисто дедуктивным методом теперь можно вычеслить возраст некоторых мембров форума )))
> жесть, в бой идут одни старики ))))


У меня в профайле все написано.  :Wink: 

В школе компьютеров не было вообще, калькуляторов тоже. Год выпуска 1977.
В институте начинал на Минск-32, Мир-2, АВМ (решение дифуров), Электроника 100И. Калькулятор появился на втором курсе, большой с питанием от сети фирмы Seico.

----------


## [500mhz]

Павел да вы наверно Эниак видели? )))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Только на картинках. Зато живьем много чего другого: БЭСМ-6, Эльбрус,
бортовые ЭВМ.

----------


## [500mhz]

Эльбрус - это не та супер ЭВМ, типа наш ответ Чемберлену?

----------


## PavelA

Да, она самая. Работает по-моему до сих пор в ЦУП в подмосковном Королеве.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А у меня в ящике от ЕС 5061 сервер живёт. Кстати, добротный ящик, на колёсиках.

----------


## [500mhz]

вот какой раритет у меня есть )

----------

